# Lutheran Government



## Prufrock (Jan 13, 2009)

All right all you Lutheran scholars out there (hopefully there are a few):

Can anyone succinctly delineate the main points of a Lutheran understanding of church government? Recognizing that it may have differed at some points, how did it work in Luther's writings? Melanchthon's? Chemnitz? Quenstedt? Gerhard? Any other significant orthodox Lutherans who wrote on ecclesiastical government?

Thanks in advance.

*Edit*: if no one has time to actually fill us in, specific references would be great as well.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jan 14, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> All right all you Lutheran scholars out there (hopefully there are a few):
> 
> Can anyone succinctly delineate the main points of a Lutheran understanding of church government? Recognizing that it may have differed at some points, how did it work in Luther's writings? Melanchthon's? Chemnitz? Quenstedt? Gerhard? Any other significant orthodox Lutherans who wrote on ecclesiastical government?
> 
> ...



You may want to check out my blog (scroll down to 'Ecclesiology')


----------

